# [Word] Unterschiedliche Kopfzeile bei fortlaufender Seitennummerierung



## Kreon (15. Januar 2008)

Ich habe ein Wortdokument ca. 30 Seiten durchgehend in der Fußzeile nummeriert.
Jetzt möchte ich für die ersten 10, die zweiten 10 und die letzten 10 Seiten jeweils eine eigene Kopfzeile.
Ein manueller Abschnittswechsel erlaubt zwar eine neue Kopfzeile, aber die Nummerierung beginnt auch wieder von vorne.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an?


----------



## Gunter (15. Januar 2008)

Kreon am 15.01.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Wortdokument ca. 30 Seiten durchgehend in der Fußzeile nummeriert.
> Jetzt möchte ich für die ersten 10, die zweiten 10 und die letzten 10 Seiten jeweils eine eigene Kopfzeile.
> Ein manueller Abschnittswechsel erlaubt zwar eine neue Kopfzeile, aber die Nummerierung beginnt auch wieder von vorne.
> 
> Wie stelle ich das am besten an?


soweit ich weiß geht das nicht. die primitivste lösung wäre ein eigenes textfeld auf jeder seite.

kannst ja einmal machen, dann immer wieder kopieren+einfügen und halt entsprechend abändern.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (15. Januar 2008)

Kreon am 15.01.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie stelle ich das am besten an?


Lösch mal die Seitenzahlen und füge die dann neu ein. Hier dann beim 2. und 3. Abschnitt jeweils wählen "Fortlaufend vom vorherigen Abschnitt“.

Wichtig ist nur, dass du die Option "mit vorheriger verknüpfen" / "wie vorheriger" bei den Kopfzeilenoptionen deaktivierst. Dann kannst du für jeden Abschnitt eine neue Überschrift haben und die Seitenzahlen werden fortlaufend nummeriert.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2008)

Kreon am 15.01.2008 19:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein manueller Abschnittswechsel erlaubt zwar eine neue Kopfzeile, aber die Nummerierung beginnt auch wieder von vorne.


 du kannst doch da mit sicherheit auch für das seitenzahl-format einstellen "beginne mit 11", dann fängt der da erst bei seite 11 an zu zählen.


----------



## Kreon (16. Januar 2008)

Nali_WarCow am 15.01.2008 20:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Kreon am 15.01.2008 19:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



genauso geht's, vielen Dank!


----------

